# Welche alten Raidinis kann man auf lvl 85 zu 3t legen?



## Fröstler (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo

ich möchte mal gerne wissen welche alten Raidinstanzen auf Stufe 85 zu 3t gut machbar sind oder auch zu 2t.

Welche Raidinstanzen wären mit diesen Setups locker schaffbar?
Setup wäre: Offwarri und Holypriest.
Oder auch: Destrohexer, Holypriest und offwarri.

Ich möchte mir ein ungefähres Bild machen.
Deswegen bitte ich um hilfreiche Antworten und sinnvolle Beiträge, die auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Danke !


----------



## imbaaapala (5. Januar 2011)

Also 1. ist das Setup meiner meinung bis auf meinen Punkt nicht opitmal und zwar würde ich dir einen deff-warri empfehlen oder gleich prot-pala   Aber egal, ich denke, dass mit dem richtigen 85er EQ so gut wie jeder BC raid machbar ist, bis auf Sunwell, BT und FDS vllt. Ich weiß gar nicht welche Classic-raids übrig geblieben sind, aber die die übrig geblieben sind sind auf jeden fall machbar. Bei WOTLK raids wirds schwer. zu 5 oder 4 ist Naxx denk ich noch gut möglich, ein Kumpel hat sindragosa zu 3. gelegt.


----------



## skydron (5. Januar 2011)

@ imbaapala ich glaube du meinst saphiron


----------



## KlacM (5. Januar 2011)

Mit entsprechender Klassenkentniss sind viele Raidinstanzen von BC sogar alleine machbar. Was man auch schon verdammt gut machen kann(alleine) sind die heroischen Instanzen von WOTLK(habs zwar nur mit ner eule in occulus probiert, aber als tank dürfte man besser vorwärts kommen).

Ich glaub sogar schon gelesen zu haben, dass einige WOTLK Raidbosse schon zu 80er Zeiten mit entsprechendem Gear(Full t10/277er GS) alleine machbar waren(mir gedenkts, dass ein Schurke Flickwerk alleine gelegt hat und einige palas in der lage gewesen wären).


----------



## imbaaapala (5. Januar 2011)

Natürlich mein ich Spahiron..


----------



## MasterCrain (5. Januar 2011)

KlacM schrieb:


> Ich glaub sogar schon gelesen zu haben, dass einige WOTLK Raidbosse schon zu 80er Zeiten mit entsprechendem Gear(Full t10/277er GS) alleine machbar waren(mir gedenkts, dass ein Schurke Flickwerk alleine gelegt hat und einige palas in der lage gewesen wären).



Halte ich für ein Gerücht. da Flickwerk 4,3kk live hat und nach 6 mins enraged müsste er 12k dps gefahren haben. Soweit möglich. Aber das + pro sekunde 30k dmg durch Hasserfülter Stoß (reduziert durch die rüssi) hält er nicht aus. und so viel avoid hat ein schurke der mehr wie 12k fährt bestimmt nicht^^ jetzt kann ich mir gut vorstellen das eine klasse mit gutem selfheal flickwerk vieleicht legen kann im zweifelsfall reichen 2 leute


----------



## Dhundron (5. Januar 2011)

BT haben ein Freund (80er Prot-Pala) und ich (85er Dk-Tank) zu zweit bis zum Reliquiar der Seelen geschafft.

Die ersten vier Bosse waren kein Problem, bei dem Boss kamen wir dann aber nicht weiter; der Pala starb immer in der ersten Phase und ich dann in der zweiten (Geisterschock).

FdS ist solo möglich, aber Kael habe ich noch nicht  geschafft.

Grüße


----------



## Tatinos (5. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht. da Flickwerk 4,3kk live hat und nach 6 mins enraged müsste er 12k dps gefahren haben. Soweit möglich. Aber das + pro sekunde 30k dmg durch Hasserfülter Stoß (reduziert durch die rüssi) hält er nicht aus. und so viel avoid hat ein schurke der mehr wie 12k fährt bestimmt nicht^^ jetzt kann ich mir gut vorstellen das eine klasse mit gutem selfheal flickwerk vieleicht legen kann im zweifelsfall reichen 2 leute



http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=149637
Da hast du das Video von dem Freak ich hätte in der Zeit zwar was besseres zu tuen gehabt aber okay.
Was ist von den Classic Raids noch übrig? Molten Core/Pechschwingenhort und sonst?
MC ist von Jägern inzwischen locker solobar sollte also zu dritt bzw. zu Zweit mit Heal auch funktionieren.
Aber BWL? ( Sry nie gewesen) das weis vielleicht jmd. anderes


----------



## Ascanius (5. Januar 2011)

Denke mal der But-DK-Tank wird aufgrund seines enormen DMG-Outputs sowie seinem abartigen Sealf-Heal ziemlich vieles alleine hinbekommen.

Muss ich demnächst mal ausprobieren was da möglich ist. Vielleicht sogar Archa solo...?


----------



## madmurdock (5. Januar 2011)

Der Papierkrieger soll gefälligst umspeccen.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2011)

Dhundron schrieb:


> FdS ist solo möglich, aber Kael habe ich noch nicht  geschafft.



Forget it! Wir waren nämlich letzte Woche drinnen, zu 4. und es war zwar ned schwer aber dauerte so schon Ewigkeiten. Spätestens bei Kael hatten wir zu 4. nämlich das Prob, das ständig gefeart etc wurde und wir mit 2 DDs ned genug Schaden hatten, mit nem 3. als Hunter gings dann. Zu 5. wars trotzdem nice, 60g pro Person und Alars Asche ist gedroppt und ich habs...NICHT...bekommen! wtf


Den ollen Maggi hab ich letztens mit nem Holy Pala zu 2. gekloppt, bin Ret. Hatte zwar einige Zeit gedauert und uns ganz schön Schweiß in die Stirn getrieben weil man die Adds zu 2. einfach nicht killen kann, da sie sich bei der kleinen Range immer auf 100% hochheilen aber es ging letztendlich doch und bescherte jedem von uns 260g + paar nette alte Epics. 

Kara hatte ich vorletzte Woche Solo gemacht, gab insgesamt 600g + 250g an Loots die ich verschachert hatte. Schach hatte mich ne gute halbe Stunde aufgehalten...das ist echt mies alleine. :/


----------



## palakunde (5. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht. da Flickwerk 4,3kk live hat und nach 6 mins enraged müsste er 12k dps gefahren haben. Soweit möglich. Aber das + pro sekunde 30k dmg durch Hasserfülter Stoß (reduziert durch die rüssi) hält er nicht aus. und so viel avoid hat ein schurke der mehr wie 12k fährt bestimmt nicht^^ jetzt kann ich mir gut vorstellen das eine klasse mit gutem selfheal flickwerk vieleicht legen kann im zweifelsfall reichen 2 leute


, doch hat er gibts nen video,war sogar flicki im 25er solo im 5 stunden. Gewusst wie sag ich dazu


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2011)

Gewusst wie man 5 Stunden seines Lebens wegschmeißt? :> Was anderes isses nicht. Ich find den Typen nicht cooler weil er das gemacht hat.


----------



## Unkill (5. Januar 2011)

> Forget it! Wir waren nämlich letzte Woche drinnen, zu 4. und es war zwar ned schwer aber dauerte so schon Ewigkeiten. Spätestens bei Kael hatten wir zu 4. nämlich das Prob, das ständig gefeart etc wurde und wir mit 2 DDs ned genug Schaden hatten, mit nem 3. als Hunter gings dann. Zu 5. wars trotzdem nice, 60g pro Person und Alars Asche ist gedroppt und ich habs...NICHT...bekommen! wtf



Nicht solo legbar? -----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atATvXfxwPU


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Forget it! Wir waren nämlich letzte Woche drinnen, zu 4. und es war zwar ned schwer aber dauerte so schon Ewigkeiten. Spätestens bei Kael hatten wir zu 4. nämlich das Prob, das ständig gefeart etc wurde und wir mit 2 DDs ned genug Schaden hatten, mit nem 3. als Hunter gings dann. Zu 5. wars trotzdem nice, 60g pro Person und Alars Asche ist gedroppt und ich habs...NICHT...bekommen! wtf


die sache beim solospiel ist immer, das bosse 80% ihrer fähigkeiten einfach nicht mehr benutzen. wird meist einfacher als mit 2-3 leuten


bc raids dürften soweit es die mechanik zulässt komplett gehen, wotlk 10er normal auch, soweit es die mechanik zulässt.

satharion ging ja zu 80er zeiten zb schon solo, wie auch fds 3/4.
wotlk heros 5er gehn sogar als ele schon solo. der voidwalker raidboss vor bt ebenfalls


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2011)

Unkill schrieb:


> Nicht solo legbar? -----> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=atATvXfxwPU


Einfach nur LOL!


Bezweifel aber trotzdem das ich es als Ret schaffen würde...da ist zuwenig Selfheal da. Mal fix nen Lichtblitz reinknallen geht ja mal und einmal Handauflegen...aber das wird wohl ned reichen. Höchstens als Tank wärs vielleicht noch ne Idee.


----------



## Schibbii (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Wie siehts mit den Classic Raids aus? Geht da einiges Solo? 

Ist es als Warri besser als Tank rein zu gehen oder als Fury?

lg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2011)

classic ist garkein problem mehr, außer die bossmechanik erlaubt es nicht


----------



## xyzc (5. Januar 2011)

als warri bin ich damals immer als tank rein gegangen mit dd schmuckstücken. der kampf hat dann zwar was länger gedauert aber war mir zu der zeit egal. obs als fury geht weiß ich nich so genau weil die bosse auch auf lvl 80 doch teilweise noch gut schaden gemacht haben.


----------



## Virikas (5. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Bezweifel aber trotzdem das ich es als Ret schaffen würde...da ist zuwenig Selfheal da. Mal fix nen Lichtblitz reinknallen geht ja mal und einmal Handauflegen...aber das wird wohl ned reichen. Höchstens als Tank wärs vielleicht noch ne Idee.



Heilige Kraft in Wort der Herrlichkeit umwandeln? Kost nicht mal Mana und geht nur auf den Schaden, da du die Heilige Kraft halt net (immer) in Schaden umsetzen kannst. 

Bis auf FdS (Kael), Sunwell und evtl. BT sollte alles zu dritt gehen. Zu WotLK Zeiten gings ja auch zu dritt (Pala oder Kriegertank, Bäumchen oder Disziheiler, Mage)  Allerdings in eurem Setup mit nem Defkrieger bitte. Das reduziert den einkommenden Tankschaden schon enorm.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2011)

welchen tankschaden? im bc content waren 2-5k hits echt viel. auf 110k hp?

bt gehn die ersten 6-8 bosse solo, für entsprechende klassen/specs


----------



## RedShirt (5. Januar 2011)

Solo geht denk ich viel, aber es kann ne Weile dauern, bis die Bosse fallen.


----------



## Aludoof (5. Januar 2011)

Also Eigentlich Schaffst du auf 85 So ziemlich alle alten Raids. Selbst den etwas älteren WOTLK Content. Ich hab als Prot Pala und Meele Schamie, AK 3/4 Bosse, Naxx so gut Wie Clear, ausser ein Paar ausnamen, Obsi Komplett Clear. Ansonsten die ganzen BC Raids sollten selbst Solo machbar sein, Also zu 3 Kein Problem, Viele Bosse hab ich als prot Pala selbst auf 80 solo gelegt, wie Al'ar, Magtheridon und und und. Und Classic Raids sind eh alle soloable, Ausser wo es die Mechanik halt nicht zulässt


----------



## lord just (5. Januar 2011)

also classic gehen alle alleine bzw. bwl muss man mindestens zu zweit machen. einer sollte auf jeden fall ein tank sein und das andere heiler oder dd. bei bwl ist nur wichtig das man beim ersten boss die adds vom controler fernhält und bei chromaggus muss man entweder jemanden zum disspellen dabei haben oder aber genug stundenglassand dabei haben.

bc gehen die t4 raids auch alleine bzw. zu zweit und das auch ohne heiler. nur der trash ist etwas blöd wenn man alleine oder zu zweit geht weil der sich gegenseitig hochheilt bzw. einen feared. ab t5 sollte man dann schon nen heiler mitnehmen weil es oft schaden gibt der prozentual berechnet wird (1. boss in hyal z.b.) und da spielt es dann keine rolle ob man 100k hp hat. kommt aber immer auf den raid an. zulaman schafft man z.b. auch alleine ganz gut ohne heiler (wird aber schonmal knapp). einige bosse schafft man aber auf grund der bossmechanik nicht alleine oder nur mit ner kleinen gruppe wie z.b. teron blutschatten im schwarzen tempel weil der boss ne fähigkeit hat die einen tötet und man dann nur noch wenige sekunden zeit hat um schaden zu machen.

wotlk gehen die raids auch mit ner kleineren gruppe. onyxia schafft man z.b. zu dritt mit tank, heal und dd. auch die anderen schafft man mit ner kleineren gruppe. die dd müssen halt nur genug schaden machen wegen dem enrage.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Heilige Kraft in Wort der Herrlichkeit umwandeln? Kost nicht mal Mana und geht nur auf den Schaden, da du die Heilige Kraft halt net (immer) in Schaden umsetzen kannst.



lol...wie ich darauf ned gekommen bin. -_- Da sieht man mal das der Pally zuviele Neuerungen bekommen hat.


----------



## Gruftpirscher (5. Januar 2011)

Tempel von Ahn Qiraji dürfte alleine nur bis zu den Zwillingsbossen gehen, da die sich schneller hochheilen, als man sie runterhauen kann. So zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Auch den optionalen Schleim-Boss dürfte alleine nicht gehen, weil man da - glaub ich - Eisschaden benötigt. Ist zumindest als Def-Krieger nicht möglich oder kennt da jemand nen Trick?

In Karazhan bin ich bis zu Arans Schemen allein gekommen, an dem aber gescheitert (allerdings auch nur einmal versucht)

Nethergroll geht nicht alleine wegen der Unterbrechnung der Strahlen

die anderen? so weit war ich noch nicht :-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2011)

twins stimmt wohl. fällt in die kategorie, unmöglich wegen bossmechanik

schleim boss vlt mit 2 schnellen dolchen und einer der alten eisprocc waffenverz? aber ka ob es reicht bevor er wieder auftaut

nethergroll is easy, aus dem raum rauspullen, dann sind da keine strahlen


----------



## Gruftpirscher (5. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> twins stimmt wohl. fällt in die kategorie, unmöglich wegen bossmechanik
> 
> schleim boss vlt mit 2 schnellen dolchen und einer der alten eisprocc waffenverz? aber ka ob es reicht bevor er wieder auftaut
> 
> nethergroll is easy, aus dem raum rauspullen, dann sind da keine strahlen



Oh, dass mit Nethergroll muss ich dann noch mal versuchen :-) 

Stimmt... eine Eiswaffenverzauberung.... da geh ich mal nach suchen, evtl. geht das ja wirklich *g*


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2011)

Gruftpirscher schrieb:


> In Karazhan bin ich bis zu Arans Schemen allein gekommen, an dem aber gescheitert (allerdings auch nur einmal versucht)
> 
> Nethergroll geht nicht alleine wegen der Unterbrechnung der Strahlen


Aran ist einer der leichtesten Bosse. Einfach stehenbleiben und ihm eins auf die Mütze geben.


Nethergroll pullen und sofort durch die Tür laufen, der macht zwar gut Schaden aber ging beim 2. mal auch ohne Probs.


Ganz was anderes: Kann rein technisch Gruul alleine gelegt werden? Nicht oder?


----------



## iShock (5. Januar 2011)

Gruul kann denk ich mit dem Wachsen schwierig werden


http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=168353	ist zwar beta video aber geht vllt immer noch


hab jetzt auch auf WCM ein Video gesehen wo ein Jäger Marrowgar solo macht



=)


----------



## Sèv! (5. Januar 2011)

Mit der Gilde haben wir Sartharion 25er 3D zu 7 gelegt.
Schurke , Palatank , Heilschamane , Heilpriester , Magier , Jäger und Eule.

Mit der Gruppe ging Ony 25er auch + TK ohne meine wenigkeit,den Schurken!
Obwohl Sartharion 3D schon echt tricky war :')


----------



## Plaigor (5. Januar 2011)

Was meint ihr kann man die neue Ony mit 3 leuten legen (also die WOTLK nich das untote ding) 

aufstellung wären prot pala, pala heal und sv bzw bm Hunter

als sie noch classic war konnte sie ja ausnahmslos von jeder klasse gesolot werden


----------



## Gruftpirscher (5. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Aran ist einer der leichtesten Bosse. Einfach stehenbleiben und ihm eins auf die Mütze geben.



hmmm... war bei mir nicht drin.

Ich hab versucht, den zu unterbrechen, aber so oft, wie er castet, kann ich ihn nicht unterbrechen. Abgesehen davon haut er manchmal eine Fähigkeit raus, die mich zurückstieß und ordentlich Schaden verursachte. Dazu kommt, dass sich ein Krieger im Kampf kaum heilen kann, da Wütende Regeneration 3 Minuten Abklingzeit hat, genau wie letztes Gefecht. Dann noch einen Heiltrank, aber das wars dann auch.

Ich werd den zwar nochmal versuchen, aber bei meinem try war der reinkommende Schaden zu hoch, als das ich ihn hätte kompensieren können. 

Vielleicht macht ja Übung hier den Meister *g*

Bin für gute Tipps dankbar


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. Januar 2011)

Aran ist doch nun wirklich der einfachste Boss. Ich habe mit mit meier Hexe und nem Gildenkollegen (Blut DK) Kara bis zum Schach gemacht. Arans ist nichtmal zum Massensheep gekommen und da besagter DK zwar noch nie in Kara war hat der sogar die Flammenkränze überlebt. Selbst die Phase mit den Wassereles ist nicht gekommen was bei 12k DPS von jeweiles einer Person ja auch kein wunder ist. Wichtig ist nur vor der Arkanen Explosion zieht er alle ja an sich ran da &nbsp;sollte man auch mit Lvl 85 von Ausweichen ^^<div><br></div><div>mfg</div>

/e was mir nur sorge bereitet beim endboss in Kara wie sich dass als Meele mit den Äxten und den Totems verhält wenn man pech hat stehen alle 4 totems in unmittelbarer unausweilicher Position oder kann jemand was anderes berichten? Ansonsten  kann ich für RP events nur den Saal von Momores Empfehlen ;-) 

es macht schon spaß dort zu zehnt "Stuhltanz" via Musik über TS Bot zu spielen^^


----------



## Kartonics (5. Januar 2011)

Tatinos schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=149637
> Da hast du das Video von dem Freak ich hätte in der Zeit zwar was besseres zu tuen gehabt aber okay.
> Was ist von den Classic Raids noch übrig? Molten Core/Pechschwingenhort und sonst?
> MC ist von Jägern inzwischen locker solobar sollte also zu dritt bzw. zu Zweit mit Heal auch funktionieren.
> Aber BWL? ( Sry nie gewesen) das weis vielleicht jmd. anderes



hm deine signatur kann man nicht so gut erkennen und relativ simpel gemacht.


Gibt es noch Ony 60er? wäre auch was


----------



## Dhundron (5. Januar 2011)

lord schrieb:


> (..) aber auf grund der bossmechanik nicht alleine oder nur mit ner kleinen gruppe wie z.b. teron blutschatten im schwarzen tempel weil der boss ne fähigkeit hat die einen tötet und man dann nur noch wenige sekunden zeit hat um schaden zu machen.




Ich glaube, dass der Tank von dieser Fähigkeit nicht betroffen wird.
Mein Pala-Partner ist relativ früh von dieser Fähigkeit getötet worden, so habe ich ihn dann allein gemacht.
Ich selbst habe diese aber nicht abbekommen.


----------



## Naldina (5. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht. da Flickwerk 4,3kk live hat und nach 6 mins enraged müsste er 12k dps gefahren haben. Soweit möglich. Aber das + pro sekunde 30k dmg durch Hasserfülter Stoß (reduziert durch die rüssi) hält er nicht aus. und so viel avoid hat ein schurke der mehr wie 12k fährt bestimmt nicht^^ jetzt kann ich mir gut vorstellen das eine klasse mit gutem selfheal flickwerk vieleicht legen kann im zweifelsfall reichen 2 leute



gab nen schurken ders gemacht hat mit ner toten grubenratte und der enrage timer hat sich immer resettet


----------



## Fröstler (5. Januar 2011)

Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten 

Nun hätt ich noch eine Frage, ist Kael in FdS machtbar zu 3t, mit dem Setup: Healdudu, Defftank und Destrohexer?

Weil hier in dem Video schaffen die das ja auch, haben aber einen Mage anstelle eines Hexers.

Kael Thas zu 3t in FdS gelegt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbH8LrfN53U

Was meint ihr, wenn die das schaffen, können wir das auch schaffen? ^^

mfg


----------



## BlueMode (5. Januar 2011)

zu 3. mitm platte träger (ms oder fury?) und nem heiler?

müssten alle raids eig problemlos gehn (außer paar bosse in AQ und evt BWL)

aber wir haben schon auf 80 mit nem protheal-pally und marksman hunter alle 60er raids 70er raids und spinnenviertel in naxx zu 2. gemacht (sofern die bosse zu 2. möglich sind allein taktik mäßig z.B )


----------



## Malis23 (5. Januar 2011)

IDEE: selbst erkunden gehn


----------



## BloodyAgent (5. Januar 2011)

Also wer hier mit 85 noch probleme in kara hat der macht eindeutig was falsch xD
Mit 80 war kara als tank doch schon lächerlich einfach und komplett solo zu machen (dauert natürlich nen bissl).

Einzig der Arkan-Boss (keine ahnung wie der heißt, der mit diesen blitzadds) war als dk noch ne kleine herausforderungen da sich der boss nicht mit krankheiten belegen lässt und es damals dann so keine heilung gab^^


----------



## Izara (6. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht. da Flickwerk 4,3kk live hat und nach 6 mins enraged müsste er 12k dps gefahren haben. Soweit möglich. Aber das + pro sekunde 30k dmg durch Hasserfülter Stoß (reduziert durch die rüssi) hält er nicht aus. und so viel avoid hat ein schurke der mehr wie 12k fährt bestimmt nicht^^ jetzt kann ich mir gut vorstellen das eine klasse mit gutem selfheal flickwerk vieleicht legen kann im zweifelsfall reichen 2 leute


du gehörst sicher zu denen, denen google und youtube ein fremdwort sind


----------



## Fröstler (7. Januar 2011)

Hat wirklich noch keiner Kael auf 85 zu 3t gelegt hier im Forum?


----------



## Plaigor (7. Januar 2011)

Gestern Ony als 85er BM Hunter solo getryt ohne probs bis zur 2ten Phase dann haben mich die Welplinge Zerfetzt aber ich denke zu 2 oder zu 3t is Ony kein problem mehr

Hatte nen Käfer als pet und hab dauerhaft Pet Heal gespammt


----------



## Dominau (7. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht. da Flickwerk 4,3kk live hat und nach 6 mins enraged müsste er 12k dps gefahren haben. Soweit möglich. Aber das + pro sekunde 30k dmg durch Hasserfülter Stoß (reduziert durch die rüssi) hält er nicht aus. und so viel avoid hat ein schurke der mehr wie 12k fährt bestimmt nicht^^ jetzt kann ich mir gut vorstellen das eine klasse mit gutem selfheal flickwerk vieleicht legen kann im zweifelsfall reichen 2 leute



Raegwyn machte soziemlich jede Instanze Solo zu Wotlk zeiten.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-RuY0n1wQA&feature=related


.. nur mal als Beispiel


----------



## Fröstler (12. September 2011)

Und wie siehts nun so aus?

Sollte ja schon mittlerweile mehr gehen, cata ist ja immerhin fortgeschritten. ^^


----------



## Annovella (12. September 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Und wie siehts nun so aus?
> 
> Sollte ja schon mittlerweile mehr gehen, cata ist ja immerhin fortgeschritten. ^^



Also ich denke, zu 3. sind alle Raids machbar, gibt vllt ein ganz paar Ausnahmen, wo die Mechanik das nicht zulaesst, allerdings fällt mir spontan keiner dazu ein.

@Fröstler
Kael Thas solo ich mit meinem Schurken! Ist machbar. Hab kein Video selbst davon gemacht, aber hier mal eines als "Beweis":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNunynFoxKA


----------



## lordnash (12. September 2011)

einfach mal hier schauen da kannste sehen was mindestens mit tank bzw dd und heal geht





http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/177173-fass-die-sololekture-fur-waidmaenner/


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2011)

Ich weis nicht was ihr habt *BT* haben wir mehrfach zu 2 gemacht DK+DK... das einzig ätzende ist das unterbrechen beim Reliquiar der seelen.


----------



## fl01 (12. September 2011)

Naja, mit meinem Dudu mach ich so gut wie alle alleine. Zumindest die auf 60. Kara mach ich auch noch alleine - außer Schachevent


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (12. September 2011)

Ohne mir die bisherigen Antworten so wirklich durchgelesen zu haben, hier mal eine Liste der Instanzen und wie sie schaffbar sind:

Die Setups:

Solo: Paladin (Retri)
Zu 3t: Paladin (Retri/Prot), Druide (Restro), Hunter (MM/BM) (Mit dem Setup haben wir es zumindest gemacht.)

Classic:

MC (Solo machbar)
BWL (Zu 3t machbar, zumindest die Mechanik des ersten Bosses sollte aber bekannt sein, der Rest ist Pillepalle)
AQ10 (Solo machbar)
AQ40 (Zu 3t theoretisch machbar, wenn zumindest die ein oder andere Bossmechanik bekannt ist. Zumindest die ersten 4 habe ich solo geschafft, ab da war aber Schicht.)

BC:

Karazhan (Solo machbar)
Gruul/Magtheridon (Zu 3t machbar)
FDS (Zu 3t machbar, Bossmechaniken sollten aber bekannt sein.)
SSC (Zu 3t machbar, Bossmechaniken sollten aber bekannt sein.)
Mount Hyjal (Zu 3t machbar)
BT (Zu 3t machbar, Bossmechaniken sollten aber bekannt sein.)
Sunwell (Zu 3t noch nicht versucht, mit 5 Leuten ging es aber ganz Easy.)

WotLK:

Naxx10 (Zu 3t machbar, Bossmechaniken sollten aber bekannt sein. Nur Kel'Thuzad wird etwas kniffliger, wenn der Heiler aber gut ist, wird das schon.)

Mehr haben wir unter dem Setup nicht getestet, ich halte aber die restlichen WotLK Inis mit mindestens 5 Mann durchaus für machbar, ggf. halt auf 6 oder 7 Leute aufstocken.

Zu deinem Setup ein Tipp:

Baut es so auf: Krieger (DD(Fury/MS)/Deff), Priester (Diszi/Holy), Hexer (Demo/Destro)

Das gibt euch die Möglichkeit, dass z.B. mal ein Hexerpet was tankt oder der Priest als Diszi coole Sachen zum Überleben castet.


----------



## Super PePe (12. September 2011)

@AttontheLightbringer

richtig
Obsi 3D und Ony sind auch kein Problem zu 3.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (12. September 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Einfach nur LOL!
> 
> 
> Bezweifel aber trotzdem das ich es als Ret schaffen würde...da ist zuwenig Selfheal da. Mal fix nen Lichtblitz reinknallen geht ja mal und einmal Handauflegen...aber das wird wohl ned reichen. Höchstens als Tank wärs vielleicht noch ne Idee.




Das ist auch ganz einfach mit nem Platten-DD + Heiler machbar.
Der DD kloppt die Adds um, der Heiler heilt, wenn die Waffen kommen nimmt der Heiler den Stab.
= kein Stun mehr und whatever.
Nochmal die Blutelfenadds killen.
Kael kommt. Der DD pullt Kael in ner Bestimmten Position um so eine Statue, sodass:
Heiler in Sichtweite vom DD ist,
aber ausser dem Sichtfeld von Kael
=> Kein MindControl.
So gehts weiter bis zur letzten Phase. Da gehen beide zu Kael nach vorne und killen ihn normal,
da er kein MindControl mehr macht.


----------



## Nomisno (12. September 2011)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Naxx10 (Zu 3t machbar, Bossmechaniken sollten aber bekannt sein. Nur Kel'Thuzad wird etwas kniffliger, wenn der Heiler aber gut ist, wird das schon.)



Kel'Thuzad ist als DK problemlos solo gegenheilbar, bis die Käfer kommen. Ab da bräuchte man zusätzlich etwas Heilung oder einen zweiten (bestenfalls DK-) Tank. Naxx dürfte im ganzen zu 3 machbar sein, bis auf vllt Maexxna.


----------



## Super PePe (12. September 2011)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Kel'Thuzad ist als DK problemlos solo gegenheilbar, bis die Käfer kommen. Ab da bräuchte man zusätzlich etwas Heilung oder einen zweiten (bestenfalls DK-) Tank. Naxx dürfte im ganzen zu 3 machbar sein, bis auf vllt Maexxna.



Was denn nun? Solo bist Käfer? oder Solo komplett? entscheide dich mal. Solltest du einen 2. Dk benötigen wird es dennoch nichts da die Heilung (Runenheilung) bezüglich Frostgrab einfach nicht ausreicht.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (12. September 2011)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Kel'Thuzad ist als DK problemlos solo gegenheilbar, bis die Käfer kommen. Ab da bräuchte man zusätzlich etwas Heilung oder einen zweiten (bestenfalls DK-) Tank. Naxx dürfte im ganzen zu 3 machbar sein, bis auf vllt Maexxna.



Hier geht es nicht um olololololologuffelimbar0xx0r Dks, die auch den LichKing solo eins auf die Umme haun, sondern um einen Krieger und seine beiden Mitstreiter, bestehend aus einem Hexer und einen Priester. (Verweiß zum Topic.)

So und es ist problemlos zu dritt machbar, bis Kel, ich sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung. Maexxna war auch kein großes Problem... was sollte da auch eins darstellen? Die 4 Reiter sind dagegen etwas fieser, aber dafür hatten wir ja einen Hunter bzw. sein Pet und die einen Warlock.


----------



## Parkway (12. September 2011)

fl01 schrieb:


> Naja, mit meinem Dudu mach ich so gut wie alle alleine. Zumindest die auf 60. Kara mach ich auch noch alleine - außer Schachevent



schachevent geht auch solo

ist einfach ein wenig luck abhängig, was der gegner macht und wie oft er cheatet. einfach ein paar mal probieren, plötzlich macht er dumme züge und fehler dann ists zimlich easy 
einmal kam er bei mir einfach alleine mit dem könig nach vorne, konnte ihn dann einfach umbrezeln^^


----------



## pwnytaure (12. September 2011)

KlacM schrieb:


> Mit entsprechender Klassenkentniss sind viele Raidinstanzen von BC sogar alleine machbar. Was man auch schon verdammt gut machen kann(alleine) sind die heroischen Instanzen von WOTLK(habs zwar nur mit ner eule in occulus probiert, aber als tank dürfte man besser vorwärts kommen).
> 
> Ich glaub sogar schon gelesen zu haben, dass einige WOTLK Raidbosse schon zu 80er Zeiten mit entsprechendem Gear(Full t10/277er GS) alleine machbar waren(mir gedenkts, dass ein Schurke Flickwerk alleine gelegt hat und einige palas in der lage gewesen wären).



Ich hab auch archavon und den ersten boss aus naxx gesolot mit meinem dk und seinem pvp blood specc.


----------



## pwnytaure (12. September 2011)

Tatinos schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=149637
> Da hast du das Video von dem Freak ich hätte in der Zeit zwar was besseres zu tuen gehabt aber okay.
> Was ist von den Classic Raids noch übrig? Molten Core/Pechschwingenhort und sonst?
> MC ist von Jägern inzwischen locker solobar sollte also zu dritt bzw. zu Zweit mit Heal auch funktionieren.
> Aber BWL? ( Sry nie gewesen) das weis vielleicht jmd. anderes



Solobar nicht da erster boss. Bei dem muss man mind zu 3 sein, was allerdings funktioniert wir habens versucht und geschafft (naja wir waren eig 4 aber nen lvl 60 dk zähl ich net^^)


----------



## Figetftw! (12. September 2011)

Alle


----------



## Bezzlebub (12. September 2011)

kara geht als prot paladin total locker easy also solltet ihr zu 3 0 probleme habe ja uch nethegroll geht alleine mann muss nur wissen wie xP


----------



## NightCreat (12. September 2011)

setup: prot pala und ele/enhancer shamie

classic raids bis auf aq 40 und vllt bwl alles solo machbar der rest zu zweit 

bc: kara maggi gruuls lair solo machbar 
ssc bis auf den kriegslord karatrsh zu zweit alles (vashj vor dem nerf)
fds is solo alles möglich aber kel nicht zu zweit
hyjal zu zweit komplett gecleart
bt bis zum reliquiar alles down haben uns bei dem nur zu blöd angestellt 
sunwell kalecgos

wotlk: naxxramas bis auf gluth thaddius und dk wing (nich getryt aber machbar) down - loatheb, heigan, noth,saphiron geht auch solo
sartharion down ohne drachen
malygos is machbar aber selbst nicht geschafft
ulduar levi (solo egal mit welcher klasse machbar) klingenschuppe und xt zu zweit down
pdk is glaub zu zweit unmöglich an die ebstien vorbeizukommen, möglich stell ich mir aber jaraxxus vor
icc lord marrow'gar und deathwhisper zu zweit down
rs hasse ich daher nie getestet^^

hoffe konnt dir ein bisschen zeigen was selbst ohne dk möglich ist


----------



## NightCreat (12. September 2011)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Kel'Thuzad ist als DK problemlos solo gegenheilbar, bis die Käfer kommen. Ab da bräuchte man zusätzlich etwas Heilung oder einen zweiten (bestenfalls DK-) Tank. Naxx dürfte im ganzen zu 3 machbar sein, bis auf vllt Maexxna.



bis auf Maexxna? maexxna is zu zweit schon nen witz und soll zu dritt nich machbar sein?^^ solo stimm ich dir eher zu das der härter ist


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (12. September 2011)

NightCreat schrieb:


> setup: prot pala und ele/enhancer shamie
> 
> classic raids bis auf aq 40 und vllt bwl alles solo machbar der rest zu zweit
> 
> ...



ssc und fds hab ich (hexer) mit nem gildenmate (jäger) zu zweit gecleart! erfordert nur übung und taktik und den ein oder anderen wipe


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> ssc und fds hab ich (hexer) mit nem gildenmate (jäger) zu zweit gecleart! erfordert nur übung und taktik und den ein oder anderen wipe


pha. SSC bzw. Vashj wurde auch dreist generft!





Bezzlebub schrieb:


> kara geht als prot paladin total locker easy also solltet ihr zu 3 0 probleme habe ja uch nethegroll geht alleine mann muss nur wissen wie xP


in alle 3 Strahlen stellen und den Boss um DPSen... zumindest hab ich das mit 80 so gemacht.

btw geht Schach event auch Solo! ...kann blödsin sein aber ich hab die Vermutung das die KI absichtlich mehr Fehler macht je öffters man am Event wipet!


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (12. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> pha. SSC bzw. Vashj wurde auch dreist generft!in alle 3 Strahlen stellen und den Boss um DPSen... zumindest hab ich das mit 80 so gemacht.
> 
> btw geht Schach event auch Solo! ...kann blödsin sein aber ich hab die Vermutung das die KI absichtlich mehr Fehler macht je öffters man am Event wipet!



Ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass man Kael zu zweit legen kann


----------



## Blackout1091 (12. September 2011)

Wenn man überlegt , dass ein DK den Lich King solo gelegt hat wird auch der Rest solo gehen.
Außer ein paar Bosse , die eine gewisse Mechanik besitzen..


----------



## nomnom (12. September 2011)

Ich(Baum) mach regelmäßig mit 2 dks(blut+frost) naxx10 zu dritt, gibt massig Kohle für jeden^^
25er naxx geht auch zu dritt, is allerdings mühsamer und lohnt sich vom zeitaufwand/Goldgewinn net, da kriegt man dann eher weniger, weil man doch n paar ma draufgeht^^

BC inis...hab als feral mitm frost dk maggi umgekloppt, hyjal(hdz3) geht auch locker zu zweit(allerdings ab dem zweiten Dorf als Baum^^), fds 3/4 Bosse gehen zu zweit, Kel is leider unöglich zu zweit, aber zu fünft gehts. Gruul kann man noch zu zweit einigermaßen machen, BT und sunwell haben wir noch net ausprobiert, aber bt sollten einige Bosse zu zweit gehen, sunwell wahrsch. eher weniger.

Zu Classic kann ich net viel sagen, außer dass mein Frost dk kumpel so ziemlich alles solo clearen kann(dk halt...), außer dem Schachevent, kriegt er alleine net hin  geht aber prinzipiell auch solo.


----------



## Shelung (12. September 2011)

Classic geht super als Fury Krieger.

Mc höchstens mal bei raggi kurz ein trank aber ansonsten ^^    



Man hat als Furry eigentlich ne gute skillung für solo weil man einfach immer noch gut genug dmg macht.


----------



## Super PePe (13. September 2011)

gerade mal angespielt:

ICC10 - DK-Tank, Mage, HolyPala
Voraussetzung Bosskenntnisse, gear 364+
1. Viertel kein Problem 
2. Viertel kein Problem (bei Fauldarm fängt Holypala an mit tanken - Rest kein Problem)

Extraerfolge die automatisch erspielt werden: "Volle Hütte" und "Übelkeit, Sodbrennen, Magenverstimmung"


----------



## Nexus.X (13. September 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Solobar nicht da erster boss. Bei dem muss *man mind zu 3 sein*, was allerdings funktioniert wir habens versucht und geschafft (naja wir waren eig 4 aber nen lvl 60 dk zähl ich net^^)


Wozu bitte 3 Leute? Einer die Kugel, einer die Adds, fertig ... Mach ich mit nem Kumpel regelmäßig für das Elementium und mitm Hunter Phasenweise nochmal allein. Aber darum gehts ja hier eher weniger.



TheGui schrieb:


> btw geht Schach event auch Solo! ...kann blödsin sein aber ich hab die Vermutung das die KI absichtlich mehr Fehler macht je öffters man am Event wipet!


Vielleicht hab ich mich auch an dem Tag nur doof angestellt, aber hatte letztens 1 Std. Wipeorgie und es kam mir eher so vor als würde Medivh immer dreister. 

Erster Versuch: Verloren mit Gegner Boss auf 10% ("kann ja mal passieren...")
Zweiter Versuch: Jedes Schummeln grillt meinen König, da der Wechsel etwas dauert tickt es ca. 3-4x.
Dritter Versuch: Jedes Schummeln grillt meinen König & und meine "Dame" ... König kriegt 3-4, Dame 6-8 Ticks.
Vierter Versuch: Natürlich der übliche Schmorbraten + Gegner König mit Beserker alles umge-cleavt.
Fünfter Versuch: Direkt den feindlichen König samt Dame mit Bersi versehn und zugeschaut wie meine Domino-Armee fällt.
Da hat ich dann für den Tag keine Lust mehr.  



nomnom schrieb:


> BC inis...hab als feral mitm frost dk maggi umgekloppt, hyjal(hdz3) geht auch locker zu zweit(allerdings ab dem zweiten Dorf als Baum^^), fds 3/4 Bosse gehen zu zweit, *Kel is leider unöglich zu zweit*, aber zu fünft gehts.


"Wenn es bei uns nicht geht, ist es unmöglich" ... falsch! Hoffe man versteht worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## Albra (13. September 2011)

hmm wie macht man bitte vashi solo? in der zweiten phase ist beu uns jedesmal schluss gewesen wenn wir zu 2. waren (die fearschreiter nerven nur).. (feral und verstärker) erst mit magier hats dann geklappt


----------



## Arni4k (13. September 2011)

Hey Hey Leude,

Also ich spiel Schurke und hab scho viele Solo gemacht:

PreBC: 
BwL (bis auf ersten Boss und 2ten Boss sowie Nef da brauch man 2 Leude)
MC Solo
AQ 20/40 mit 3 Leuten

BC:
Kara Solo
FDS Solo bis auf Kel (Bei dem Mage boss der hoch kickt, einfach nen Mage oder Priest mit slow fall, oder Burst DMG als Goblin vorm aufdotzen Rocketjump)
SSC Boss 1+2 (Debuff mit Cloak wegdispelln)
BT ersten Boss zu 2t rest alleine gemacht
MT zu 2t

WoTLK:
Naxx Spiderwing solo
ICC erster Boss
Sartharion solo, voher die 3 Drachen gekillt

Als Schurke muss man halt besonders viel acht geben, und auch sehr viel mit CD´s arbeiten. Aber wenn mans richtig macht, kein Problem

Mfg


----------



## Super PePe (13. September 2011)

Arni4k schrieb:


> BT ersten Boss zu 2t rest alleine gemacht



so so *hust*


----------



## lord just (13. September 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> hmm wie macht man bitte vashi solo? in der zweiten phase ist beu uns jedesmal schluss gewesen wenn wir zu 2. waren (die fearschreiter nerven nur).. (feral und verstärker) erst mit magier hats dann geklappt



Also Vashj solo würde mich auch interessieren, da die zweite Phase ja die schwierigste ist, da man ja die ganzen Elementare killen muss, die Schreiter einen fearen (also auch schnell umhauen), die anderen Naga einen auch nerven und die besudelten Elementare die immer unten an der Treppe stehen schnell genug umhauen und looten bevor die wieder verschwinden und das ganze dann gleichzeitig. Ich weiß nicht wie man das machen will, wenn nicht all zu viele Elementare zu Vashj kommen sollen, denn jeder Elementar der bei der ankommt erhöht ja ihren Schaden um 10% und je länger Phase 2 geht, desto schneller und mehr Elementare spawnen und wenn Vashj dann riesig groß ist hält das kein Tank aus. Hatten da zu dritt ja schon Probleme genügend Elementare zu töten.


Ansonsten kann man alle BC raids zu dritt machen. Bei allen außer Sunwell reichen auch Tank und 2 DD weil der Schaden immer recht niedrig ist. Sunwell haut da schon kräftiger rein und wenn man Klassen hat die sich selbst heilen können, dann kann man da auch auf nen Heiler verzichten aber ansonsten sollte man lieber einen mitnehmen. Classic raids braucht man garnicht drüber zu reden und wotlk raids muss man auch nur gucken das man sich selbst irgendwie geheilt bekommt oder halt nen heiler mitnehmen.


----------



## Banorit (13. September 2011)

Also mit Blutdk und Hunter (beastmaster/marksman) sind folgende raid zu zweit machbar: alle Classicraids (Außer C'thun im Tempel von Ahn'qiraj), HdZ3(hyjal), FdS, Gruul, Magtheridon, Karazhan, Höhlen des Schlangenschreins (theoretisch machbar nur SEHR schwer zumindest Endboss ist verflucht hart), Das Obsidiansanktum, Archavons Kammer (Archavon, Emalon, Koralon, an den Eisboss haben wir uns noch nicht getraut) Naxxramas (Sapphiron und diverse andere Bosse, deren Mechanik so wenige Spieler zulassen)

Anmerkung: Alles oben genannte haben wir auch gecleart, bzw bis zu den entsprechenden Bossen geschafft.


----------



## Albra (13. September 2011)

@lord just 
ja genau deswegen wunderte mich das ja ^^
einzige wäre zu 2. das ein range die beiden dicken kitet damit der läufer das fear nicht machen kann und der mele in vashj steht und knapp vor der tussi die eles abfängt.. lief als mieze jedenfalls so lange gut bis die läufer überhand nahmen und uns nur noch fearten... aber das problem bei 2 melee^^
das wasserele könnte auch noch knapp werden weil der frostdebuff ja auch immer höher stackt udn einen dann auch schon mit 200k übern jordan schicken kann wenn der kampf eine gewisse länge überschreitet


hyjal müsste man inzwischen rechtproblemlos zu 2. machen.. haben wir seinerzeit zu 80 schon zu 3. ohne schwierigkeiten abgefarmt..

aber icc erster boss gut aufspießen fällt alleine ja weg aber du bist doch dann nur noch am rennen wegen den vermaledeiten flammen


bandorit
wer von euch tankt bei ak was?^^


----------

